# NYT Mag Article:  Jordanian Kasotc Warrior Competition



## enceladus (Jul 19, 2013)

Just stumbled across this article from New York Times Magazine about the "Olympics of counterterrorism." 
 It has some pretty good tidbits about Chinese Special Operations, US Army troops prepped for Syrian spillover, and more.



> Team America were at Kasotc for the fifth-annual Warrior Competition in which 32 teams from 17 countries and the Palestinian territories would compete against one another on mock missions. Organizers have referred to it as “the Olympics of counterterrorism”: over the next four days, the teams would raid buildings, storm hijacked jets, rescue hostages and shoot targets with live ammunition, all while being scored for speed and accuracy.








http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/21/m...ostmodern-cowboys.html?hp&_r=0&pagewanted=all


----------



## Raiderfit (Jul 23, 2013)

This is a great story.  If you don't know a lot about the Chinese...then YOU SHOULD.  Thanks for finding this story.  It's always good to see what they are doing across the pond.  Oh By The Way... I guess they stole the Spartan helmet concept from us too...


----------

